# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  لمرضى السكر ( جهاز قياس السكر من دون الم ولا أبر )

## حباً والف كرامة

لمن يهمه الأمر مع دعواتنا للجميع بدوام الصحة والعافية ،، جهاز فحص السكر من دون أستخدام الأبر ومن غير ألم يعطيك نتيجة الفحص خلال خمس ثواني فقط ... 
*Laser Doc LGM701* 
 
للأستفسار يرجى الأتصال على الرقم التالي : 

*اعتذر منكم يمنع وضع الارقام والايميلات*  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## أمل الظهور

جهاز مبتكر وحلو 

الله يشافي كل مبتلى 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله خوش اختراع  
يعطيكم العافية

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

العفو وأمنياتنا لجميع المرضى بالشفاء ودوام الصحة والعافية ...

ملاحظة: هناك فرع لنا في المملكة العربية السعودية لمن يريد الأستفسار ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اختراع ممتاز..
موفقين*

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

لا ألم بعد اليوم ولا داعي لأستخدام الأبر في فحصك للسكر ...
جهاز فحص السكر الفريد من نوعه والوحيد في العالم ،، يفحص نسبة السكر بدمك بالليزر خلال خمس ثواني فقط وتظهر النتيجة بدون الم وبدون أبر ... 

Laser Doc LGM701 
 
نبذة عن الجهاز ... 
 
طريقة الأستخدام ... 
 
يرجى فتح المرفق والذي هو عبارة عن فيديو مصور من الشركة المصنعة عن منتجاتها وطريقة أستخدام جهاز فحص السكر ...  
معلومة: نحنُ الوكلاء الوحيدون في البحرين ومنطقة الخليج ككل ،، الجهاز لم ينزل في الأسواق ولا المستشفيات ولا الصيدليات ... 

تم تخفيض سعر الجهاز وملحقاته .. 
السعر الأصلي للجهاز 150/- د.ب
السعر المخفض للجهاز 135/- د.ب
السعر الأصلي لعلبة شرائح الفحص ( 50 شريحة في العلبة الواحدة أي خمسين فحص ) 12 د.ب
السعر المخفض 11 د.ب  
مع كل جهاز هناك علبة Disposable cap مرفقة تحتوي على 200 حبة بمعنى 200 فحص سكر مجاني! ...  
للأستفسار يرجى الأتصال على الرقم التالي :  
Gulf Markets International W.L.L
Medical Division 
17490040 
Ext. 126 
Ext. 138 


Your Health is our aim 
تحياتي للجميع

----------

